# Prom Dresses: then and now



## pumpkincat210 (May 15, 2006)

I feel old! I was looking through everyone's prom post and couldn't help but notice how much the prom dresses have changed from when I went in 1999.  The dresses then were all long, dark colors. Now everyone seems to be getting more laid back, short flirty bright dresses.  I feel so dated now!  But in away i miss the ball gowns and gloves too, lol.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

IKNOW!
I thought the same thing last year when I was selling the dresses to the girls...they're soooooooooooo flirty and fun now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel so old!!


----------



## Pink_lily (May 17, 2006)

even my prom dress seems dated too, and i went in 2002!  i also went in 1999, and felt that that dress was way different from my 2002 dress.  both times i wore a ballgown, but i loved my second one best because it was plain and very versatile.  now everything's so flirty and some of them require double-stick tape!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

check out the jovani prom line.
Those dresses are very WOW without being toooo over the top.

THEN look at xcite and xtreme xcite.
Holy.
Crap.
I wouldn't walk out of the house like that, much less let my daughter walk out like that.


----------



## alurabella (May 18, 2006)

I wore long flowy gowns at mine four years back... so sad.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

NEVER would I have been allowed by my school to wear those dresses!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 18, 2006)

My first Prom in 99 I was ahead of the bunch I loved my dress so much, I stood out and I loved it...

It was a bright green color with a golden sheet to it think overgrown or lucky green, it was a 2 peice that laced up the back and had a long flowy skirt and I was really Tan from being in Guard lol I got that dress for only $66 I think 

The next year I work a traditional looking dress that I paid an arm and a leg for it was pretty just not nearly as good as the one from last year... 


I love when you let your personality show though your clothing and not just wear things that are in style


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2006)

I also wore a really modern dress at my prom in '98, it was really different than everyone's dress. It was knee length and made of a blue and black lace material and just looked really unique. I really was never into the cinderella poof dresses, I think they are hideous. I would even maybe still wear that dress now.


----------



## Parishoon (May 25, 2006)

who would have thought this little backwoods place i live would be fashion forward (kinda)  Homecoming was the big done up to-do w/ the fancy poof dresses, while prom was more cocktail/semi-formal dresses.
I like my prom dresses the best. One was turquoise halter w/ an asymetrical edge, the other was this pink "tube" dress w black embroidered flowers around the trim (sounds tacky but promise it wasn't) i thought i saw one like it at the store the other day
I wore a lengha (from a family friend's wedding) for my homecoming

now it's all kinds of lazy, my youngest brother went to his senior prom in a dress shirt, tie, & slacks, homecoming he wore khakis & a dress shirt  (thing is this boy owns TWO freakin tuxs...my dad offered to buy him ANOTHER ONE! he begged him to change so he looked "sharp")

my favorite was this 80s theme party a friend had, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 those are blackmail pics (it was hideous)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2006)

Mine was in 2003... and I agree with everyone... I had something long, elegant, beaded... and now it's either extreme or short and flirty. We use to do short and flirty for homecoming. I see girls out for prom and I'm like "that's not a prom dress!" Hehe... getting older...


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

if it makes you feel any better, Courtney, last dance i went to, i rolled up in a long black and gold gown with black ball gloves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the one after that, a calf-length sparkly baby blue gown with white elbow length gloves and a white feather boa (yes, the boa sounds ridiculous, but it was a Hollywood theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_if it makes you feel any better, Courtney, last dance i went to, i rolled up in a long black and gold gown with black ball gloves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the one after that, a calf-length sparkly baby blue gown with white elbow length gloves and a white feather boa (yes, the boa sounds ridiculous, but it was a Hollywood theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
No, It sounds fun!!   I want to go to a ball now.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

i left a feather trail half the night. it was epic


----------



## Katura (Jul 31, 2006)

hahaha...heres my poofy yellow amazingness!

And....I did the cool thing and wore yellow flipflops....wow.

Couldnt move the whole night anyway in that huge thing! haha


----------



## Rockell (Jul 31, 2006)

I was never a fan of the ball gown style or the heavily beaded/sequined dresses. My first dress was strapless and black with pink satin trim - very simple. My second was long and teal with just a few sequins. I felt like a mermaid in that dress.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_hahaha...heres my poofy yellow amazingness!

And....I did the cool thing and wore yellow flipflops....wow.

Couldnt move the whole night anyway in that huge thing! haha_

 
I sold dresses exactly like that in green and blue etc. and the girls always looked SO CUTE in them.

Ilove those dresses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They reminded me of my wedding dress (it was tulle too)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh goodness, don't let me get started on prom dresses LOL. My hometown was considered ghetto compared to the surrounding cities and our proms proved it. I went to proms from '98-'00. We had girls wearing dresses made out of fake Louis Vuitton or Gucci fabric, and even football or basketball jerseys. Most girls were scandalous as heck -- only covering their breasts and barely their thighs. Pretty sad. If this forum wasn't so public, I would've found some of these photos and post them LOL. Of course I'd hide their identity somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so mean.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

do a google search for Ghetto prom. that about covers it.


----------



## Joke (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, now I'm so sad that Belgium doesn't have proms.
They only time when you can really really dress up here is for your wedding ...


----------



## rubixio (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.birkoph.com/ghetto_proms.php


?

haha.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_http://www.birkoph.com/ghetto_proms.php


?

haha._


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_http://www.birkoph.com/ghetto_proms.php


?

haha._

 
that is quite disturbing and tacky.  I'm sorry if i offended anyone.
the toenails are scary.. how could anyone walk without ripping them off?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

it's beyond tacky. O.O


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_http://www.birkoph.com/ghetto_proms.php


?

haha._

 
YES, omg that is exactly what I was talking about! Granted, most of the ladies wore nice, elegant, formal dresses BUT there were a handful (great big handful) who wore those type of dresses


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL here: http://www.byroncrawford.com/2005/05..._prom_pic.html 
They're essentially the same pictures from the link above with one extra special photo at the end


----------



## stacey (Aug 1, 2006)

who, those dresses are ... umm no for high school. haha


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_LOL here: http://www.byroncrawford.com/2005/05..._prom_pic.html 
They're essentially the same pictures from the link above with one extra special photo at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That last pic....I have used that pic for years when some weirdo on IM wants to see a pic of me.  Works like a charm.  They usually quit talking real quick...lol!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_That last pic....I have used that pic for years when some weirdo on IM wants to see a pic of me.  Works like a charm.  They usually quit talking real quick...lol!_

 
LMAO!! Good idea!


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 9, 2006)

i lucked out with my prom dress. my best guy friend's mom took me shopping and i got a black tight, long, high slitted armani gown.. it was very 1940s glam. long black satin gloves and 4 " stileto shoes with two thin straps over the foot. i had my platinum blonde hair pinned up and fingerwaved against my head. golden eye lids with black liner, extra long lashes and ruby lips. 

the dress though.. is perfect. still. every other girl looked like a pink poof ball. i was glam. it was awesome


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_i lucked out with my prom dress. my best guy friend's mom took me shopping and i got a black tight, long, high slitted armani gown.. it was very 1940s glam. long black satin gloves and 4 " stileto shoes with two thin straps over the foot. i had my platinum blonde hair pinned up and fingerwaved against my head. golden eye lids with black liner, extra long lashes and ruby lips. 

the dress though.. is perfect. still. every other girl looked like a pink poof ball. i was glam. it was awesome_

 
Pictures?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 10, 2006)

you cant really see mine that well, but heres mine from this year.excuse my fat ass


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 10, 2006)

i never went to prom (thank god) was never something that interested me, anyway this girl wore this huge huge dress that was poofy and white and cost nearly $1000 and she couldn;t even walk in it cos it was far too big


----------



## Bey28 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Review links before you post!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_LOL here: http://www.byroncrawford.com/2005/05..._prom_pic.html 
They're essentially the same pictures from the link above with one extra special photo at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish you had reviewed this byroncrawford link before you posted it because there are tons of racists comments on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope someone removes your post with this link.


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2006)

that link...LOL... funniest shit I've seen today!!!


----------



## shopgood (Dec 10, 2006)

lol wow, homemade pasties? pretty funny.
here's my dress from this past year's prom:




i loved it but gosh that thing was tight. first it was too loose around the bust and needed the halter altered, so i had the alterations done and the lady ended up making the waist smaller as well. oh well.

and.. i love victoria.. and her secrets. haha. it's amazing what a $50 bra can do. 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/commerce/application/prodDisplay/?namespace=productDisplay&origin=onlineProductDisp  lay.jsp&event=display&prnbr=XG-196514&page=1&cgname=OSBRPVERVIL&rfnbr=1096


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 10, 2006)

^^^shopgood, you look sooo pretty!!! I love the whole look.  FAB!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Oh goodness, don't let me get started on prom dresses LOL. My hometown was considered ghetto compared to the surrounding cities and our proms proved it. I went to proms from '98-'00. We had girls wearing dresses made out of fake Louis Vuitton or Gucci fabric, and even football or basketball jerseys. Most girls were scandalous as heck -- only covering their breasts and barely their thighs. Pretty sad. If this forum wasn't so public, I would've found some of these photos and post them LOL. Of course I'd hide their identity somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so mean._

 
ha! i feel ya.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_
and.. i love victoria.. and her secrets. haha. it's amazing what a $50 bra can do. ]_

 
Ain't that the truth????


----------



## amoona (Dec 11, 2006)

aww i never went to prom but those ghetto prom pics are HILARIOUS!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

thats my prom dress, C/O 2004.  A lot of dresses at prom were quite tacky. I'd like to think mine was one of the classier ones. I saw a lot of knock of LV and Coach fabric dresses, as well as a lot of girls basically wearing the same dress (tight tube top with cupcakey tulle bottom) in an array of colors.  my dress was very expensive, but my mom didnt go to her prom so she lived vicariously through me.

and may i add, my makeup SUCKED. i went to BB, they gave me boring colors and the face powder was WAY too dark as you can see

boooo


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_and may i add, my makeup SUCKED. i went to BB, they gave me boring colors and the face powder was WAY too dark as you can see

boooo_

 
You still looked cute though, girl


----------



## amoona (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_



_

 
aww hella cute!


----------



## redambition (Dec 11, 2006)

MAC_Pixie04, that's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for both of my formals (what we call the proms over here, hah!) I went glam. i don't hold with short, show off the body, sexy for formals. class and old-world style all the way.

98, I managed to convince my mother that yes, the reaaaaally expensive dress i loved was the best option. Turns out no one else had it, muahahaha. I had bought my dress from a different store to most of the girls. Royal blue, floor length with a gathered bustier bit and a matching shawl. i still love this dress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just need to lose a little weight to fit in it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2000 was a black corset-style top and hot pink princess skirt with long black gloves and a tiara.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 12, 2006)

This was for my prom in 2004; i still have the dress and i still think it's cute and my hair was fun too!  However, I sucked at putting accessories together; shitty necklace and I barely wore my heels the whole night, lol.  And what is with the f-ing sunglasses and makeup???  Ahhh prom is always a distaster in some ways, but overall, mine was way fun and goofy.  At least it's over!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 12, 2006)

i never got to go to my prom or any school dances for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its something i regret but u had way 2 much stuff going on with travel and everything.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww, they weren't that fun.  Always awkward, with your uneasy date, the walking in heels, and not knowing how to slow dance.  Most of the time you would end up hating your date and ditching him for your friends anyways.  At least you didn't make any horrible fashion statements like the rest of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <33


----------



## quandolak (Dec 18, 2006)

.........


----------



## astronaut (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_LOL here: http://www.byroncrawford.com/2005/05..._prom_pic.html 
They're essentially the same pictures from the link above with one extra special photo at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha that dude in the chinese qipao made me laugh at my computer screen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Props for the creativity though!


----------



## lvgz (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_lol wow, homemade pasties? pretty funny.
here's my dress from this past year's prom:




i loved it but gosh that thing was tight. first it was too loose around the bust and needed the halter altered, so i had the alterations done and the lady ended up making the waist smaller as well. oh well.

and.. i love victoria.. and her secrets. haha. it's amazing what a $50 bra can do. 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/commerce/application/prodDisplay/?namespace=productDisplay&origin=onlineProductDisp  lay.jsp&event=display&prnbr=XG-196514&page=1&cgname=OSBRPVERVIL&rfnbr=1096_

 
I LOVE YOUR DRESS! and coming from me, thats a big thing. lol im very picky. i went to prom last year but it wasnt my prom so my dress was simple.. but this year.. hell its on. hahahah where did you get it


----------



## meaghan<3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is my boyfriend and me at prom 2 years ago.  (My senior prom)  I thought that it was so risque with the slits on the top-- but the prom dresses today are mucchh more risque.


----------



## somethingsinful (Mar 19, 2007)

I went to prom last year and i wore this dress  http://www.jeannienitro.com/shvt74.htm I love it so much even though it was darker and more formal then everyone elses but i did not have to worry about other girls wearing the same dress it was also made better and did not look cheap like one of thoses dresses from deb so that made me very happy


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 19, 2007)

I like that dress. It's pretty. I prefer dresses that don't show too much skin. A girl at my prom did the Lil' Kim pasty. While I'm all for originality, it looked really tacky.


----------

